# Plasma cutters



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone have experience with one?

Looking at a job that requires a large amount of 6" sch. 40 demolition. I need to stay in the 115 volt models for jobsite convenience.

I can't really use a torch for wrecking as it creates too much spark/slag. I think a plasma cutter might be better since it has a narrower kerf?

Anybody cutting sch. 40 with a plasma cutter?

How well does it work?

What model are you using?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Our plasma rig is 208. It will cut 1" no problem. You're going to need an air source. The only thing with a lot of demo is the length of lead, or cutting rig is not that long, so it might be awkward. 

If you want clean accurate cuts they are the only way to go.

Thermal dynamics 100XL


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you mean 1" thick steel plate or 1" sch.40 pipe?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Do you mean 1" thick steel plate or 1" sch.40 pipe?


 1" thick plate.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i have a small miller plasma that i use at home. it's 110v and has a built in air compressor and will do about 1/4" plate. the duty cycle might not be what you'd want for a heavy demo job though. i suppose you could go with a higher duty 110v cutter without an internal compressor and get the smallest compressor that'll supply the needed scfm and put them both on a cart. the big plasmas that will rip through stuff are pricey and need a good amount of air. it doesn't seem practical to me.




paul


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm looking at buying 2 high duty cycle 110volt units. 

With a 6 man crew I expect them to pay for themselves in the first week.

A lot of time is wasted waiting on the sawzall and watching the other guy run the sawzall.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

you will certainly cut faster with a plasma than a sawzall, not to mention your guys won't get beaten up nearly as bad. that's going to mean that they'll be cutting WAY faster after noon with the plasma than they would with hot sawzalls. if the higher duty cycles mean they can do the job for you, go for it. when you buy them make sure to get a few consumable kits as you're going to go through electrodes and tips quickly with a lot of cutting.

as a bonus, you get free plasma cutters when you're done. they are soooo nice to have around the house/shop for that quick and easy cut. :thumbsup:


paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You're going to need some darker lenses to cut with. I use a 9 or darker, if I don't have my hood with me.


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Six inch removal? Lots of work there. I took a HD Dewalt grinder and custom modified it some time ago and I can make many cuts, 4"+, in one pass and very quickly at that. Perhaps this and a couple of swipes at it. :thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use a bosch 14" electric cut off saw for a singe cut. If the environment permits it, I use a gas powered saw. If you get a plasma cutter with enough balls it could be allot faster though. You'll need a cart to move the cutter and compressor around though eh?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I'm looking at buying 2 high duty cycle 110volt units.
> 
> With a 6 man crew I expect them to pay for themselves in the first week.
> 
> A lot of time is wasted waiting on the sawzall and watching the other guy run the sawzall.


I have never seen a 110 unit with a duty cycle higher than 25%, but I didn't look very hard either.

This is the one I have in my fab shop.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

Artisan said:


> Six inch removal? Lots of work there. I took a HD Dewalt grinder and custom modified it some time ago and I can make many cuts, 4"+, in one pass and very quickly at that. Perhaps this and a couple of swipes at it. :thumbup:


 
Can you post a pic of your modified grinder? Sounds like something usefull to me


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

With rust and paint on the material it will slow you down and eat up the electrodes but when they are cutting they cut real fast.The plant I worked in had several plasma cutting rigs...1 Hand rig and 1 Fanuc/Lincoln robotic rig...We had a program on the robot where the operator would slip a glove over the torch and he'd flip the bird...


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

KratzerPlumbing said:


> Can you post a pic of your modified grinder? Sounds like something usefull to me


KP, I did! Look at the word "this" in my post...:whistling2: (or look at "My Photos")


----------



## jimcolt (Apr 15, 2009)

There are some plasma systems with built in compressors...however they are better used for auto body work and roofing...as they have relatively low power output for cutting something like schedule 40 or heavier pipe. I would suggest looking at a Hypertherm Powermax30....it will plug into a standard 120 volt outlet....uses about 4.5 cubic feet per minute at 70 psi compressed air...so will work on a small jobsite compressor.....and it will cut schedule 40 with ease....in fact it easily severs 1/2" material if needed. These units are extremely portable...not much bigger than a lunchbox...and are available at welding supply stores.

Here is a link to the Hypertherm website:

http://www.hypertherm.com/en/Products_and_Services/Manual_Plasma/powermax30.jsp

Jim Colt


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Bring a section of the pipe down to the local stocking plasma machine supply house (welding supply) and ask for a demo. "IF" the pipe has water in it duplicate these conditions in the test...:thumbsup: My experience w/ plasma company claims of thickness a particular machine will cut is that they base their claims from _PERFECT CONDITIONS_. Type of metal being cut, angle of cut and the operator body posistion in relation to the world, debris within and on top of the pipe like water, rusty caked buildup & GALVANIZATION, ambient temperature and I am sure other issues I can't dream up will effect how a plasma torch performs. Probably altitude and barametric pressure will factor in as well. Be SURE to take into consideration as to weather or not your in a space whereas the air quality will be compromised whilst doing the plasma dance. If your in a no ventilation area skip to plan B.


*Plan B*
Or build what I suggest and you would be done by now for 1/8 the co$t. Those costs being your compressor and the plasma machine and the routine maintenance on the forever clogging plasma tip, goggles on, goggles off, (what a pain and if you wear glasses? Oui Vie!) Of course the need for enough amps to run a compressor AND the plasma machine and the extra effort to drag all that equipment around etc. How long is the plasma cord from box to tip?

 

Grab some 14" blades for steel, a couple of bushings from 1" arbor down to whatever size grinder you buy ( GO BIG ) and make a guard. (cut the center guts out of the existing guard and fab up anew as I did ) You will use that tool for the rest of your life and wonder how the helm you ever did "it", w/o it. *BELIEVE IT*. (Stihl may have the correct size arbor hole in steel, american made will probably be 1" arbor)

PS, If you go plasma, *GO BIG*, or stay home. There definately great handy machines to have in the shop if this job justifies all the above plus. I mad eteh BradOMatic5000 AFTER I bought a plasma machine.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Buy one of these if you can't run gas powered equipment in the area. Put a metal cutting abrasive blade in it. Keep a few extra blades on the job.

If you can run gas powered equipment on the job, buy one of these and use this blade.


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> Buy one of these if you can't run gas powered equipment in the area. Put a metal cutting abrasive blade in it. Keep a few extra blades on the job.
> 
> If you can run gas powered equipment on the job, buy one of these and use this blade.


The amazon link fails...


----------



## jimcolt (Apr 15, 2009)

The Hypertherm Powermax 30 is just one product in Hypertherms line of plasma cutters that operate from 12 amps to 1000 Amps.....to cut from gauge material to 6" thick stainless steel.

The 30 is rated for 1/4"....it will sever 1/2" all day long. It is American designed and manufactured (Hanover NH) and will cut thicker than the manufacturer rates all day long.....it absolutel loves rusty, painted and wet materials. Actually rust produces a better quality cut.

This is not true with all plasma cutters....there are cheaper ones on the market that will not perform as advertised. Most welding supply stores sell Hypertherm plasmas.....and for demolition of sprinkler systems and other iron pipe....nothing will beat them for fast easy cutting.

There is also a company called North Alabama Pipe that produces an attachment for Hypertherm plasma torches for quickly and easily cutting pipe saddles for sprinkler systems, as well as a plasma cut to length machine for pipe. Here is a link to their website....the videos really show the plasma's capability: http://www.nalapipe.com/

Jim Colt

Jim


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

H Jim

How about an intro in the intro forum, this is a site for plumbers only, and if you're not a plumber please don't post on here.

Thanks.


----------



## jimcolt (Apr 15, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> H Jim
> 
> How about an intro in the intro forum, this is a site for plumbers only, and if you're not a plumber please don't post on here.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry guys....I saw the question about Plasma....and as a plasma guy for 31 yearsI figured I could help answer a few questions. I'll stay on the welding/metal working sites if your not interested in learning of better ways to cut schedule 40 and 80 pipe efficiently. I personally have used plasma to remove a complete sprinkler system from a 30,000 square foot building in one day....but that does not make me a plumber!

Jim Colt


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Those videos are pretty cool.


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

jimcolt said:


> Sorry guys....I saw the question about Plasma....and as a plasma guy for 31 yearsI figured I could help answer a few questions. I'll stay on the welding/metal working sites if your not interested in learning of better ways to cut schedule 40 and 80 pipe efficiently. I personally have used plasma to remove a complete sprinkler system from a 30,000 square foot building in one day....but that does not make me a plumber!
> 
> Jim Colt


 Catch 22, PUNT!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jimcolt said:


> Sorry guys....I saw the question about Plasma....and as a plasma guy for 31 yearsI figured I could help answer a few questions. I'll stay on the welding/metal working sites if your not interested in learning of better ways to cut schedule 40 and 80 pipe efficiently. I personally have used plasma to remove a complete sprinkler system from a 30,000 square foot building in one day....but that does not make me a plumber!
> 
> Jim Colt


Even with the rule breaking thanks for the info Jim... 
I'm impressed!:thumbup:

Glad you broke the rule to post it!:whistling2:

Ya brought something to the table!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Even with the rule breaking thanks for the info Jim...
> I'm impressed!:thumbup:
> 
> Glad you broke the rule to post it!:whistling2:
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Used a rental plasma rig yesterday. 220v rigged out with air compressor. It doesn't cut scaled up pipe to well. Had to clean the paint and all the buildup off before I could get it to cut well.


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Used a rental plasma rig yesterday. 220v rigged out with air compressor. It doesn't cut scaled up pipe to well. Had to clean the paint and all the buildup off before I could get it to cut well.


 
Wondering if you glanced upon my posts friend?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Artisan said:


> Wondering if you glanced upon my posts friend?


Nah just scrolled, but I will now


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Starting the cut is a bit tough with scale and paint.
When starting the cut is difficult you will chew up some electrodes and tips.
No doubt about it!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We took delivery of a plasma-cam machine with a hyper therm plasma cutter. so far, flawless. Cut's 1" like butter.


----------

